# AutoGlym Paint Renovator



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Any one used the above? Anyone know if its any good?

Cheers


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

It does a job, but there are far better options out there. Paint Renovator is quite harsh and old school, leaving its own marring which will need to be correctoed by something else.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Ah, Ok, i have just bought some Poorboys SSR3 in a hope to get rid of some deep scratches, anyone know of anything that will work well on deep scratches that are now down to primer although someone has tried painting them with rattle cans...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

I find paint renovator to be quite poor, as suggested it will leave its own marring and you can get the same effect of what it does by using SRP with considerable pressure, it may take a few goes, but its a better option than paint renovator imho...

Even rubbing between fingers paint renovator feels very harsh.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

I was told on one of the AG days its not even as harsh as there Finishing Polish from the Bodyshop Range


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

The bottle I have is very old, that could well be the reason, but you can definately feel the abrasive of it between fingers..


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

G220 said:


> The bottle I have is very old, that could well be the reason, but you can definately feel the abrasive of it between fingers..


Agreed it defo feels harsher but i believe this is due to the abrasive used, but the Fella at AG defo said PR is not that harsh, id say on par with Scratch X, although IMO the later is better


----------



## dschia (Sep 21, 2008)

I find it pretty good for hand thought I am not sure whether it hides or remove scratches. It may marr some soft paint and to reduce the chance, i would rub it with softer stroke. I believe it can't be compare with the bodyshop range as it suppose to be use differently. The retail PR is suppose to be use with hand and is white in colour, while the bodyshop paint renovator is to be buff at high RPM and is green in colour.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

jallum said:


> Ah, Ok, i have just bought some Poorboys SSR3 in a hope to get rid of some deep scratches, anyone know of anything that will work well on deep scratches that are now down to primer although someone has tried painting them with rattle cans...




if the scratch is down to primer, cutting compound will not get rid of it, it may make it slightly less visable, but if u dont want to paint then really ur only option is to touch it up and sand it flat. Someone has tired to paint with rattle cans?! a scratch?! 

sounds like if u want a flawless finish ur gona have to get it painted.


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

ive got it , find it ok'ish


----------



## cookie_ek4 (Apr 14, 2008)

used it and never plan to go back. horrible stuff, i found it a pain in the ass to remove.
as mentioned megs sratch x will probably do the trick but then again so will a compound and a good machine polish.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I've used it to polish up a severly oxidised car followed by SRP and I was pleased with the finish. Applied by rotary.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Intresting... I had little/no sucsess with my oxidised paintwork using renovator, cookie also brought up a good point that it is a total pain to remove... Also as above my bottle was quite old.

It does go to show that different paints and the likes can cause quite a big difference with what products they work with.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I've used this a few times in the past, infact i think i still got a little bit left! 

Its rather average by machine, but by hand, its a nightmare!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

jallum said:


> Any one used the above? Anyone know if its any good?
> 
> Cheers


Are you sure you need to use paint renovator? It is only really required on the most of oxidised paintwork, we are talking like red paint that is not only pink but almost white.


----------

